# Best source of CRS (Bloody Mary/PRF)



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Looking to start up a colony, any recommendations of suppliers or retailers who have a good stock of Bloody Mary or Painted Red Fire to start off my tank off with? I'm in the Lower Mainland, thanks!


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

I have Bloody Mary and fire red. 
Aprils aquarium



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

aprilsaquarium said:


> I have Bloody Mary and fire red.
> Aprils aquarium
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, pm sent.


----------

